# Articulation switch in lemur (cubase) - need help



## Skyroads (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey guys

I've roughly set up my full orchestral template in Cubase with Vepro 6 and Lemur.

It is all working not too bad, while I still have to get the levels and balances right. Unfortunately there is one thing that doesn't seem to work right.

In Lemur I set all articulations up which correspond to the expression maps in Cubase. While recording an instrument and pressing an articulation on my tablet it is changing it in cubase like it is supposed to be BUT only soundwise. For example: I record a 10 second flute line with 3 different articulations. When I now playback the sound in Cubase it sounds right but the three articulations are not recorded in Cubase itself so that I'm not able to change them afterwards. That means in the midi editor there are no recorded articulations/expression maps. Even if I try to only overwrite the line with other articulations they do not appear.

Does anybody know what the problem might be or has/had a similar problem?


----------

